# [T] FFXIV Shadowsbringers CD-Key für Key der Steam Version



## AaronVB (7. Juli 2019)

*[T] FFXIV Shadowsbringers CD-Key für Key der Steam Version*

Hey o/ , ich habe zum Release (2.7.) Shadowbringers geschenkt bekommen, leider wurde mir die Nicht-Steam-Version geschenkt.  Ich würde gegen einen Key für die Steam-Version tauschen. (kostet auf Steam genauso viel wie im Laden, 34,99€) Bitte beachten: für Shadowbringers braucht ihr mindestens die Starter Edition von FFXIV, Heavensward und Stormblood sind bei Shadowbringers dabei.

Falls ich hier zu langsam antworte könnt ihr mich gerne auch bei Discord anschreiben: AaronVB#6662


----------

